# Red Top Rye bottle



## sheila (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a Red Top Rye bottle. Red Top Rye with a toy top is at the top of the bottle and Ferdinand Westheimer & Sons, Cincinnati Ohio, St. Joseph MO, Louisville KY is near the bottom. The bottle is 12 inches tall and looks like a modern champagne bottle. There is residue at the top that looks like there was paper over the top 4 inches of the bottle.  Is it woth anything? and should I clean the residue off? (if I can!) Thanks again!


----------



## sheila (Sep 21, 2005)

*RE: Red Top Rye bottle more pics*

here's another photo


----------



## David E (Sep 22, 2005)

I have one of those also and find it in the Cleveland bottle pricing for $7.00 to 15.00 however this book is for 1993. I sure would like an update also.
 Dave


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 24, 2005)

I have seen those and owned a couple...they usually go for under $25....as does the amber pint Red Top flask,,,However...I listed and sold a clear pint flask for $87 about a year ago...apparently the clear ones aren't as common...


----------



## David E (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Whiskeyman.
 Dave


----------

